# The Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

*loaded.ws/img/original/12-09-09/Bully-Scholarship-Edition-PROCYON-FULL-ISO-608533-16.jpg



> The critically acclaimed and fan favorite PlayStation 2 game, Bully, is making its debut on the PC, Wii and Xbox 360® by popular demand with Bully: Scholarship Edition.
> 
> All the mayhem, pranks, nerds, jocks, crushes, clueless professors and despotic administration that made the original release great -- now with added education!
> 
> All new classes and missions - plus optimized graphics and controls for both systems.




Started this game yesterday, and boy o boy, this game is hilarious right from the 1st moment.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

*re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

You are in for the ride of your life my friend. Experience the charm of American High School life, the way it's meant to be. After playing it for sometime, I guarantee you'll memorize the entire Bullworth locations and it's surrounding area, as if it were your second home. Keep posting your progress JoJo. Have you applied the 30fps cap removal hack? 

I had played this back in '08 on my PS2. This would easily be my most memorable Rockstar game ever.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

*re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

^I haven't applied the 30fps hack, i will google it now. I would definitely try to enjoy this game as much as possible. Thanks. 

I've just had my 1st Halloween party. And boy it was fun 


EDIT: Can't find the 30fps hack. 


EDIT 2: Found it here. I can see Ethan's posts here . *www.rage3d.com/Board/showthread.php?t=33930297&page=3&highlight=Bully


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

*re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Excellent dude. How is it working? 60fps with V-Sync ON? 

What mission are you currently on? Halloween party was great. Jimmy's costume was hilarious and so was Petey's bunny costume. Playing pranks and throwing Stink Bombs.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

I also completed the game on PS2 long time back. It was fun. 

Query:- Any difference in PS 2 and PC model


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Apart from the visual quality and frame rate bump, it has [taken from Wiki]; 8 new missions, 4 new characters, 4 new school classes (Biology, Music, Math and Geography) and new unlockable items and clothing. Some small script changes have been made. The random NPCs also have more lines.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

This game waited for long enough. Time to start it.


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Excellent dude. How is it working? 60fps with V-Sync ON?
> 
> What mission are you currently on? Halloween party was great. Jimmy's costume was hilarious and so was Petey's bunny costume. Playing pranks and throwing Stink Bombs.



when i started it. i didnt cared to look for one as i was madly hooked to it.Btw even on 30 fps cap it was very good like RE4.
completed it days back.indeed awesome.
favourite vehicle skateboard.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Awesome game. Played in a ps 2 and it was awesome


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

I played it on my pc and i like this game.but the graphics are too bad not look clear.gameplay is nice.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Reached Chapter 2, did some chores around the city. And now its starting to get serious.
Couldn't stop at the cafeteria when i saw how they "cook" the food.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Game is very good. You gotta love the theme.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

ahh....the memories of Bully...how i rode around the city on my bicycle, beating up jocks, nerds & preps..i loved every moment of this game...the soundtrack was absolutely awesome.. if only there was a bully 2 coming out..


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

i can't play this game on my p4.
but i owned this game so installed it on my friend's pc and used to got to his house to just play this game.Just could do anything to play this game reached chapter 2.The workshop missions are a little hard  for me to do but the game is superb.Just mind blowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

am starting this game
any tips for the starters?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*

Roam around and get a feel of the Academy. Everything else will fall into place, as you progress. Enjoy the game!


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Roam around and get a feel of the Academy. Everything else will fall into place, as you progress. Enjoy the game!



and is it ok if i beat guys elder than me and and profit in beating small kids (i dont wanna beat poor small kids)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

You can beat up anyone you want. But be prepared when the prefects would gang up on you as well. You won't always have a mano-a-mano fight. If you beat one of the tougher guys, some others will surround you and join in the fight. If things get too intense, then haul ass out of there on your skateboard. The weaker lots, like the nerds, would be very submissive and wouldn't retaliate at times. But don't count on it.


----------



## funkysourav (May 13, 2011)

is the Scholarship edition coming on PC as well?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> is the Scholarship edition coming on PC as well?


It's been out on the PC for almost 2 years now.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> is the Scholarship edition coming on PC as well?


Bully : scholarship edition was released on 360, wii and pc.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

man..this game is total fun...
whenever i'll feel down, i'm gonna continue this game
perfect remedy


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

after talking about it, i too wanna give it a go again.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: The *late* Bully Scholarship Edition Discussion Thread*



Piyush said:


> profit in beating small kids (i dont wanna beat poor small kids)


@piyush try not even touching them as your violence  meter reaches the highest when you hit small boys , girls or adults.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 14, 2011)

^Where is the fun without that? 
I like the option that comes when you are behind girls.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

^^
lol, yeah, me too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Reached chapter 3. Two girlfriends currently. 

Btw does the other missions of the previous chapter get ignored when you reach another chapter ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2011)

As far as I can remember, you have to complete all the chapter based missions, only then do you progress to the next chapter. I could be wrong, as I had played this game around 3 years back.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, the map showed two yellow stars, i played one and advanced to the next chapter, so I was wondering what might have happened to the other mission. I hope the missions are retained in the next chapter.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2011)

If it's not completed, then it should still be on the map.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

are there any light weapons like stun gun or something?


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Where is the fun without that?
> I like the option that comes when you are behind girls.


i like it too
but hitting small children is disliked by me



Piyush said:


> are there any light weapons like stun gun or something?


yes there are guns but not like a stun gun.i liked the itching powder though specially good to throw on prefects


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> are there any light weapons like stun gun or something?



You get a catapult, and projectile weapons like eggs, fire crackers, etc.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

Got pretty messed up with the greaseballs. And successfully manipulated Lola. 
Chapter 4 ain't far now.


EDIT:

Reached chapter 4. And the unfinished missions do get carried over to the next chapter.


----------



## soumo27 (May 30, 2011)

Started Playing this game today.

Its fun and an interesting one. I completed 4% . Right now in the mission "The Candidate"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2011)

Bumping this thread as I need some help. My brother is currently playing this game and is on the "Balls of Snow" mission in Chapter 3. He's ran into this weird glitch where he has to help this drunk Santa to throw snow balls at some townies, who have been harassing him. Once we throw a snow ball, Jimmy's hand get stuck in a loop and the next snow ball isn't generated. It randomly appears and sometimes it takes ages to show up. This is really annoying. I never experienced a single glitch on the PS2 version. Anyone else ran into this issue?

If anyone has this game still installed, can I pass my save file and you could perhaps complete it for me?


----------



## Alok (Oct 13, 2011)

^^i completed pc version and didn't face this glitch. 
I have save files but i'm in collage and currently using mobile .

'll be at home in Deewali


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2011)

That's all right. My brother somehow managed to pass that level. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

^
And be sure to save your game before entering the mission where you need to destroy a giant "Plant". It is glitched.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^
> And be sure to save your game before entering the mission where you need to destroy a giant "Plant". It is glitched.


What mission is that? Weed Killer?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot the name, in that mission you need to get inside the house of those "rich dudes" and kill a giant pitcher plant. If you are using the frame-rate unlocked exe then the mission never completes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, that's the mission and WTF? I'm using the 60fps unlocked executable file. What's the work around for that?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2011)

If i remember correctly i never ran into any glitches.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Thankfully, my brother didn't run into any glitch on that level you mentioned JOJO.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2011)

Good for you then. I was so dang frustrated when the mission didn't end even after doing all the tasks and stuff. And on top of that I was playing at a stretch without saving after 2-3 missions and I had to do all those again. 

How far is your brother from completing the game ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not really sure. He must be towards the end of Chapter 3 I suppose.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I ran into that glitch of the Weed Killer, but somehow passed it 

But Played the game only till Ch 4 .


----------

